
The paper behind Elon Musk's simulation argument explained - balele
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/are-you-living-in-a-computer-simulation
======
brudgers
Direct link to Bostrom's paper: [http://www.simulation-
argument.com/simulation.html](http://www.simulation-
argument.com/simulation.html)

